
Show HN: Two player game of Half Board Chess - navalsaini
https://halfchess.com/#/match/?_k=5b1p52
======
navalsaini
Please feel free to post a match invite link here to have someone play against
you.

I have been developing this game for last few months and consistently building
upon the feedback I receive. So feel free to share your ideas, whether its
unicorn horses that surge ahead 3 blocks in a direction, or a fischer queen
that moves like a horse + bishop, or some pieces that randomly hide themselves
and force you to rely on your memory.

Warning: You would need facebook login. I still have very minimal feature set
and few users.

